# 87210 or q0111



## Dianne0720 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi, does anyone know the proper way to code a wet prep for a Medicare patient with a vaginal infection?  Should I use 87210 or Q0111?  Thanks


----------



## Dianne0720 (Oct 25, 2011)

you-d report the wet-mount code (87210) for a private payer or the equivalent Q code (Q0111) to Medicare.


----------



## ajs (Oct 26, 2011)

You would report the 87210 with modifier QW showing it to be a CLIA waived office test.


----------

